# Weathering an all wood scratch built stock car?



## jemurrer (May 7, 2013)

I built a 1:20.3 short stock car board by board, cut entirely from one piece of walnut (leaving in knots rots and other defects in the wood). My question is weather to artifically weather it or allow time and nature do it for me.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Do it yourself, Ma Nature tends to disassemble too. 

John


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

I agree with John. You want it to LOOK decrepit, but not actually be subject to the diminishing effects of an outdoor environment.

For example, the "accommodations car" is built with coffee stir sticks that were treated with acrylic washes.










I have not tried it, but have also read that steel wool dissolved in vinegar yields a good weathering wash.

Best,
David Meashey


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I used india ink mixed with some alcohol. 








I used some UP yellow drybrushed on it some also.


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

> steel wool dissolved in vinegar yields a good weathering wash

I've had some good luck with steel wool and vinegar. Depends on the wood and the amount of tannin in it which is what reacts with the solution. 











http://tjstrains.com/568/chemically-staining-wood/

Best,
TJ


----------



## jemurrer (May 7, 2013)

These are good ideas. I have done some weathering on all of the metal pieces,especially the trucks and wheels. I used a rust kit that inolved different dark colored chalks then over sprayed with clear flat paint.


----------



## Gerald (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi,

For weathering my Short-Cars i used wod-stain, color silver-gray, looks good like unattendet wood after years bleached out in the sun.



For the tin-details (Ozark) i used a mordant, also used for tiffany works (glass-tin). 

Great edge of the mordant is there are rust-particles in it. 



Also prepaired the wood with a rotating model-steel brush to give the wood a used look. 


Short-Car

Hope that helps. 
Greetings from Austria, Gerald


----------



## Jonnychuffchuff (Dec 24, 2010)

Still lovin' those stockcars, Jerry!


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

"For the tin-details (Ozark) i used a mordant, also used for tiffany works (glass-tin).








Great edge of the mordant is there are rust-particles in it."
What's a mordant?


----------



## general1861 (Jan 22, 2010)

I have used steel wool and vinegar, as mentioned by Tj. Different types of wood will have different shades. It also takes some time for the wool to dissolve in the white vinegar...... Travis..


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Gary Woolard on 23 May 2013 11:00 PM 
{snip...}[/i] What's a mordant?
Very likely much more than you really wanted to know.









Science of Staining - Mordants[/b]


----------



## Gerald (Apr 8, 2013)

Mordant ? perhaps the wrong word i found in the german-english dictionary. 

It's a liquid use to browning tin-details (better Ground for stain) with rust-particles. 

Sorry, Gerald


----------



## spincaster (Mar 10, 2012)

I hope this image shows up. It is of a runner wagon with weathered wood. It was weathered mostly using floquil grimy black duluted to a fine wash and a fine wash of floquil foundation. Other smudges are grimy black applied and wiped with brush, finger, etc.

[url="


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Spincaster; 

Beautiful! And another reason why we rue the demise of Floquil paints. 

Best, 
David Meashey


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

The easy way to do real wood is to put a drop or two of India ink in a small volume of alcohol, stir it, and paint this on. Better to start with too little than too much ink. If there is glue on the wood, you will get void spots in the color.


----------



## spincaster (Mar 10, 2012)

Posted By Dave Meashey on 24 May 2013 12:23 PM 
Spincaster; 

Beautiful! And another reason why we rue the demise of Floquil paints. 

Best, 
David Meashey 

David, 
Thanks, Yes, it is terrible to loose such a quality product. I have used floquil since about 1960 and havent found anything like it.


----------

